# Newest Threads



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Why am I only able to access certain new threads in the sidebar and not others? I get the response that I don't have access to "Decals and Logos" or "Rex - NWPG Ads" for two.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are the "moderators only" threads. I didn't think they would show up in the newest threads list for everybody, though! I think if you can't access a thread, you shouldn't be able to view the title at all. And that particular thread about decals and logos should be public in my opinion, since it affects all of us.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

I will be posting a logo thread to the community after I get the next design in. 

As for those threads, I'm getting them removed now. Thanks for letting me know about them!


----------

